# Burton Process???



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been looking at some Burton boards recently and the 2011 Process caught my eye. Does anyone know anything about it or have any opinions on it? Because there isn't much about it on the web and from what I've read, it looks like a pretty standard cambered board.

Would anyone like to add some insight?

Thanks


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you not want a rockered version? I demoed the V-Rocker Process and it was a decent board. I like Burton's V-Rocker shape. It's playful while not being too loose. The only thing I did not like about the Process was the stability. It is a softer side of medium flex so taking down a steep run is not an option. It can be done, but it's sketchy. However, if you are looking to mess around and cruise, it is actually a great board. 

Burton Process V-Rocker Snowboard 2011

For that price range and target riding style, I'd recommend the K2 Raygun instead. Great all-mountain board for the price. It's about $40 cheaper than the process and I feel is the better board. More stable than the Process, and K2's all-mountain rocker is awesome. Flatline between the bindings and rocker through tip and tail.

K2 Raygun Mens Snowboard 2011

If you already have a set of Burton EST Bindings, then stick with the Process. Otherwise, I'd look at the Raygun.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

To back up what Leo said...if you don't already have EST bindings (and you want rocker) check out the Raygun. That thing rides better than any other $350, hands down. If you are going to go Process with EST bindings, you'll be spending $570ish. 

If you really want camber (and aren't sure about investing in EST bindings) check out the Burton Deuce. It's a step down from the process ($20 cheaper) but you won't have to drop $170 to get some EST bindings.


----------



## strawbender (Sep 2, 2010)

okay if somone could give more information on this that would be great because im looking into the same board

I have a burton supermodel with cartel bindings but the supermodel is just too stiff for me so i want a softer funner board that i can still ride all mountain 

is the process any good?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

strawbender said:


> okay if somone could give more information on this that would be great because im looking into the same board
> 
> I have a burton supermodel with cartel bindings but the supermodel is just too stiff for me so i want a softer funner board that i can still ride all mountain
> 
> is the process any good?


Throw your Cartels on a Custom Flying V or a Sherlock if you want a hybrid midflex all mountain deck. If you want a little softer checkout the easy livin


----------



## strawbender (Sep 2, 2010)

I think all three of those arent soft enough


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Dude, the easy livin is a 4/10 park board. I think you need a noodle instead of a park or all mountain


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

for what it's worth, i've heard great things about the Sherlock


----------

